# November 13th - My new birthday



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

​ 
Back in August I wrote on my journey fighting cancer. Since then, I know many of you have been wondering how my chemotherapy treatment and stem cell transplant has been going. Well I’m happy to report that after being at MD Anderson, Houston since June 17th - I had my transplant on Thursday November 13th. 

I must admit that it has been very frustrating just waiting and waiting on a donor. At first my transplant was supposed to occur on August 7th , then August 13th, then August 29th. After all that the donor withdrew. While I don’t know the details I was left hanging and MD Anderson had to start the search all over again. 

The good news was I am extremely fortunately since there were over 100 potential matches and they quickly found another good match. But again they ran into some bumps in the road. First they were having a hard time making contact with the donor and then the person had some conflicts and was not available until last week. Of course given the timing I can’t help but think that my donor was somehow involved with the Presidential elections.

However the really really really good news is that my donor is a young female and that meets my goal to get stem cells from a woman hopefully with an attitude. I say this recognizing that my own stem cells only kept my cancer at bay for 4 months. So I really need some aggressive stem cells to attack my tumors and put me in back into remission.

There is no way for me to convey the appreciation to this most generous young woman, somewhere in the world, that has given her time, used her personal resources, endured the discomfort of endless needles for blood work, injections and IV lines, and literally given a part of herself, to allow me, a stranger in need, another chance at extending my life. I just hope one day I’ll be able to meet her in person and attempt to thank her for all she has done. 

My journey since August has had its ups and downs. I did have the opportunity to see first hand the force of hurricane “Ike”. I also made the mistake of letting my hemoglobin level fall to very dangerous levels and the hospital staff was surprised I could still walk upright. That is now history as the hospital is monitoring me like a hark and if it goes below 8.0 there is a call to the blood bank (right now as I’m typing this I’m getting a unit of blood). Of course I have to admit this is good for the hospital staff since I don’t have the desire to don a black cape and search the hospital for my own blood supply. 

A big downer was the night that I went to the hospital with a temperature of 102 F. I thought as they have done before I would be given some Tylenol, they would take some blood samples and I would be hydrated and sent home. However, my white blood count was so low I ended up being admitted into the hospital. I had to enjoy the MD Anderson cancer clinic bed and breakfast facilities for four days under observation and waiting on the culture tests which all came back negative.

One major problem which turned into a success was addressing a shoulder rotor cuff problem. Carla, my MD Anderson occupational therapist worked with me and got my shoulder back to fully functioning. Plus I got to experience the Kinesio Tape made famous by American beach volleyball player Kerri Walsh when she used it on her shoulder in China. Unfortunately, I started out thinking the tape was just a gimmick but after a week I had to put aside my vegetarian diet, eat crow and admit that it made a big difference. 

Of course the big opportunity will be that I will now have a new birth day November 13th. I been told that everything starts anew on the day of transplant and my blood type will actually change to that of my donor. When I head back to work I need to draft a special request to the ILO to grant my company and exception to hiring child labor and hope I can get the support of my human rights activist friends for this request.

With all this said, must thank you for all the support you have given me but I do need to ask for your continuing support and prayers. I’m not out of the woods but just starting a journey. In 21 days we will know if the new stem cells grafted and then there is the big risk of “Graft versus Host Disease – I’m already on anti-rejection drugs”. Finally, the unknown – will my new immune system find and destroy any ruminant cancer cells that have withstood the all the chemotherapy and full body radiation.

Ruide


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey, HE. Just wanted to say I'm thinking good thoughts for you. I work for the UT System, of which MDACC is a part. As you've figured out you are in the absolute best cancer facility in the country - you really are in good hands. Keep up your amazingly positive attitude - that will carry you a long way. You are an inspiration, my fellow Fleetwood Evo owner!

Cheers, and good luck!

Buzzardcheater.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep us posted - and keep the positive attitude.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update Ruide. We are all thinking about you! Keep that postitive attitude going! It is a wonderful thing that this (and all other) donors do for people.


----------

